# JPanel beschriften



## hyperion (25. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Methode für ein JPanel, welche eine Art Überschrift beim JPanel setzt oder muss ich extra ein JLabel erstellen und hinzufügen?

mfg hyperion


----------



## javimka (25. Okt 2009)

setBorder(new TitledBorder("Ich bin eine Überschrigt"));


----------



## hdi (25. Okt 2009)

Andere Option: Setz das Panel als Tab in ein JTabbedPane


----------



## hyperion (25. Okt 2009)

Super Danke


----------

